# shark fishing in Georgetown



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

Does any one specifically target big sharks down in Georgetown, SC


----------



## Jawbonez (Nov 5, 2008)

Me and my son have caught many big sharks in Myrtle and down in Georgetown. In 2008 we had 21 blacktips, 28 spinners, 4 sand tigers, 5 tigers, and 1 bull. The largest was a 12 ft tiger. All these were caught fishing from the surf and kayaking the bait out. If your just casting your bait into the surf you can expect to catch mostly the spinners and black tips. We caught one on a live bluefish in 2 ft of water. He was 6 ft long. Hope this helps.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

do you think spring break would be a good time to go because thats when im going down there, and do you know of any good sharking spots in between myrtle beach and georgetown


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

i have a penn senator 9/0, but no yak to put it out. so i dont know if i'll be able to pull in a 7 footer and up, but i do have two big spinning reels each spooled with 300yrds of 80lb test braid so it might get me a 6 footer at the most.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

everyone and their mother is going to be down there during spring break. so if your planning on doing some sharking id suggest doing it AWAY from the crowded beaches. im sure youve thought of this, but i just has to be said. lol.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

DO NOT SHARK FISH IN HORRY COUNTY. you have to go to Georgetown county, just south of Surfside.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

do you know where a place is that i can get away from the crowd and still catch big shark


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jesse said:


> do you know where a place is that i can get away from the crowd and still catch big shark


The time of day is going to be more important than the location during Spring Break.

Try dawn - 10 AM and a few hours before dark til you get ready to go.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

Well guys this is a last minute question, but my parents said that they might go down to the beach tomorrow too. I have no clue what to do now cause its gonna be like 12 degrees


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jesse said:


> Well guys this is a last minute question, but my parents said that they might go down to the beach tomorrow too. I have no clue what to do now cause its gonna be like 12 degrees


I doubt you'll catch anything but a cold. Maybe go and hit BPS for some gear.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

now im not just talking about sharks since im going in such short notice, im looking for anything now


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

they are catching a few dog fish (shark) and some croakers off the springmaid pier.


----------



## jesse (Jan 14, 2009)

nothing of any size


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

outfishin28 said:


> they are catching a few dog fish (shark) and some croakers off the springmaid pier.


Springmaid's open this time of the year? I thought everywhere was boarded up. That's good to know.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

yeah, and if you get there around close, it is FREEEEEEEEE! (of the bait shop pier closes at midnight.)


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Well that's nice. Will have to go fish there sometime. Do they have good lighting?


----------

